# Tandem Recommendations



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys. My wife is actually asking me to look into getting a tandem so she can ride with me. We goofed around on a tandem mountain bike this weekend and she loved it. We want to get a road bike version or probably more accurately, a touring version. 

I probably cant spend the cash on a Co-Motion or Santana at this point so I am looking for ideas in the more affordable realm. I see that Cannondale and Trek both make them and they are probably in a more reasonable range but I was wondering if there were other decent tandems in that $2,000 - $2,500 range new. I may still need to buy used but to be able to compare price points.

Thanks,


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

can you wrench? if so, check out chucksbikes frame for 350


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> can you wrench? if so, check out chucksbikes frame for 350



I can do some and could get the rest done pretty reasonably if needed. I saw those frames but dont know anything about them. I would certainly want to make sure it is a well made frame due to the added weight and all.

Thanks


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

If your a significantly stronger rider than your wife...consider a used daVinci with their Independent Coasting Drive (ICD)

It might save your marriage :wink:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Probably not what you want, but my tandem is good times. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=124033


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Rocket Sled*

Love riding the rocket sled with my wife and watching the single bikers try to hold our wheel. Especially fun when the road goes up and they find the myth that tandems cannot climb is not true. We have a blast on our tandem.

Go here for lots of links to everything you wanted to know about tandems including dealers and I believe there may be a used bike listing too.

www.thetandemlink.com

Go here and search the Tandem at Hobbes list for specific questions such as a Chucks bike tandem.

http://search.bikelist.org/


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

If only I had the money for THIS.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

If I were in the market for a tandem, I'd look for a late seventies T32 Paramount.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

This just came up today on Toronto Craigslist

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/698591168.html


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Lots show up on Craigslist, check daily. 

- Go used. You can easily sell it if you hate it.
- Go local. See it before buying. (unless you know tandems, don't buy via eBay)
- Don't go too cheap, or you'll be unhappy with the bike very soon into your tandem riding experiences. Look for a decent set-up, figure on a $1000 - $2000. You might luck out and find something decent for half that, just hold out for decent equipped tandems - they're out there.
- A few names to look for: Santana, Co-Motion, Cannondale, Trek, Burley...
- Don't get an old vintage tandem like Scooper's Paramount "dream" bike as a first tandem. The short stoker's compartment will have her nose in your back. Get something a little more modern and stretched out.
- Learn about tandem etiquette. Stoker is never wrong, communication is key, wherever the relationship is heading - the tandem will get you there faster - those little tidbits are on Sheldon Brown's (RIP) website.

Here's my RBR blog post about transitioning into the world of tandems - very similar driver to your story... There's more input on getting into tandems there as well...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/blog.php?do=showentry&e=366


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

DarylB said:


> Hey guys. My wife is actually asking me to look into getting a tandem so she can ride with me. We goofed around on a tandem mountain bike this weekend and she loved it. We want to get a road bike version or probably more accurately, a touring version.
> 
> I probably cant spend the cash on a Co-Motion or Santana at this point so I am looking for ideas in the more affordable realm. I see that Cannondale and Trek both make them and they are probably in a more reasonable range but I was wondering if there were other decent tandems in that $2,000 - $2,500 range new. I may still need to buy used but to be able to compare price points.
> 
> Thanks,


Got my Santana on craigslist last spring- It's a mid-80's fillet-brazed steel sovereign. 

There are some scorching deals on tandems on craigslist every spring- it hasn't been used in a couple years, it's taking up space in the garage, we can get $500 for that, right?

I've seen a bunch of burleys in the last month or so, all well equipped, all under $1000.

If I were you, I'd buy used- you'll get a much better equipped bike, chances are it's got under 500 miles on it and it'll be cheaper than anything you can find new.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

buck-50 said:


> Got my Santana on craigslist last spring- It's a mid-80's fillet-brazed steel sovereign.
> 
> There are some scorching deals on tandems on craigslist every spring- it hasn't been used in a couple years, it's taking up space in the garage, we can get $500 for that, right?
> 
> ...


Bingo. Perfect advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I am not that big on Trek but they do build great bikes- tandems included. You can't go wrong with what they have to offer and they do have one of the best warranties in the biz. If you decide to go used, consider a Santana. Be quick about it though. Even the old ones sell within a day or so of being posted on Craigslist- if you can find one. They are definitely worth their weight in gold. It's what you'd expect from a company that primarily builds tamdems.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Wet Noodle*



thinkcooper said:


> - Don't get an old vintage tandem like Scooper's Paramount "dream" bike as a first tandem...


Those vintage tandems will wiggle all over, you want something with a bit beefier tubing. Otherwise it is like playing pool with a rope or... That being said you should be able to find some screaming deals if you poke around. Another good place to find a used tandem is at some of the larger tandem rallies. When budgeting dont forget the cost of transportation (rack, pickup, van) unless every you plan to do is from your front door.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Those vintage tandems will wiggle all over, you want something with a bit beefier tubing. Otherwise it is like playing pool with a rope or... That being said you should be able to find some screaming deals if you poke around. Another good place to find a used tandem is at some of the larger tandem rallies. When budgeting dont forget the cost of transportation (rack, pickup, van) unless every you plan to do is from your front door.


What kind of racks are available for tandems? Only roof?


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

You guys are great. Lots of good information. I think I agree that it makes sense to look around for a used tandem so we will keep our eyes open. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Rack Em Up*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> What kind of racks are available for tandems? Only roof?


Well we have a Yakima roof rack. I know there are other makers of roof racks too.

There is also a hitch mounted rack (Draftmaster?) that mounts the tandem vertically on the back end. 

I have also seen the traditional trunk mounted rack with one or both wheels removed so the tandem was inside the mirror width of the car.

And of course there are lots of inside options if your vehicle is big enough.

With the move towards shrinking cars and now that we are empty nesters our next tandem may be coupled with S&S couplers to allow easier transport.


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Well we have a Yakima roof rack. I know there are other makers of roof racks too.
> 
> There is also a hitch mounted rack (Draftmaster?) that mounts the tandem vertically on the back end.
> 
> ...



I havent checked the length but it seems I should be able to use a fork mount in the back of a pick up truck as well. It might have to be jacked up higher or something but it seems like there should be a way to make it work.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Pick Em Up*



DarylB said:


> I havent checked the length but it seems I should be able to use a fork mount in the back of a pick up truck as well. It might have to be jacked up higher or something but it seems like there should be a way to make it work.


If you have a pick up you are all set. The fork mount will need to be about 6 inches off the bed of the truck although mounting on the top of the bedbox(?) will give you plenty of clearance. Length should not be a problem even for a sissy sized pickup. You can run the tandem from corner to corner and it should fit or just leave the tailgate down.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What kind of racks are available for tandems? Only roof?



We have a Hollywood folding rack that hangs off the back of my wife's 4Runner. Wheels off for a long trip, wheels on for a shortie works okay, as long as no one runs into us from behind, or I clip an object in a tight parking spot. But I just picked up a dedicated tandem rack -Yakima Sidewinder off eBay. They are regularly popping up after a long absence, and are moving for ~$230 BIN versus $300 from a dealer.

The Sidewinder is a one person rack that let's you clamp the front wheel with rear wheel on the ground beside the car, then swing the rear up and onto the roof-top's boom-tube clamp mount. 

ATOC makes a similar design, with a rear wheel tray rather than a boom-tube clamp, as does Thule. The Yakima makes better sense for me, as it'll end up on my Scion xB, with a rear hatch. Full length wheel tray type racks for tandems are long and would hang over the hatch, preventing it from opening.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Anyone got any experience with this one?

http://www.orsracksdirect.com/rocky-mounts-tandem-r4-bike-racks.html

I love the idea that I can shorten the thing and use it for a regular bike...


----------

